# We have a lot of rabbits for adoption in Monterey, CA!



## CB Millicent (Feb 5, 2012)

Monterey County's Animal Friends Rescue Project is overwhelmed with rabbits. Two weeks ago, 75 were found dumped in a field. Local vets spayed and neutered all of them, and many went to great homes and foster homes. However, many are still up for adoption. 

If you're near this area and looking for a lagomorph friend, please visit our website: www.rescuerabbitsrock.com

THANKS!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 5, 2012)

ray:


----------

